# need opinions on site



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

still working on site but love the feedback u guys give.
Im working on the store, soon it will all be in catagories and have a buy button.
let me know what ya think of this page and even the rest of the site so far.
Thanks.
oh, was just working on this:
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/hstore.html
Just let me know about it in general.


----------

